# Roscos Engine Repair 1/24 dio



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

Been busy building my latest dio. Enjoy and as always feedback is welcome



Approx 300+ hrs went into this one, 99% of what is shown is all SCRATCH BUILT


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*A few more shots*


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*and more pics*

SIDE VIEW:



Overall Rear View:



Side View:



More pics soon as I upload them

Thanx for looking ... enjoy


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*Some more pics*

Shown is a few of the smaller scratch built details:





Rear shop view with more scatch build details:





Side view:


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*Deciding the final layout pics*

I should mention that this was built & donated to a Volkswagon Museum (FUNBUGZ) in Coombs British Columbia, Canada. Ive been extremely fortunate in the sale of my Diorama's, Railroad buildings and Custom Made Miniatures, I felt it was time to pay it forward. The following shots show all the final components finally built and on the base (41" x 44") to help to decide the final layout and to see what would be included in the final dio.

I hope you all enjoy and thanx for allowing me to share here, Ive gottem so much advice and tips which has greatly improved my skills as a builder.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice, love the detail work,I'm building a junkyard Dio and should be finished with it some time next week.I'm waiting to find a couple of cars and some parts to complete it.


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW! Holy Cow man! :woohoo: That is an amazing scratchbuilt dio. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great details and gesture on your part to donate your dio. to a place where it can be seen and enjoyed :thumbsup:
I build dioramas in 64th and know the time involved in building something this. Great work! :thumbsup:......CP.......:wave:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Really nice work. Impressive detail.


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Looks great...I don't see a lot of current work being done, though the signs look pretty new, but I love it. I really dig the dude setting on the "wet paint" bench!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

im liking this alot. great job


----------



## zorchman (Jul 23, 2010)

what AWESOME MATE.....clever..loves all these scatchbuilting and loves them all....aslo loves tht figure from mexico showing tattoo!!!..where did u get tht from?...


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello All
Thanx for all the awesome comments, its great to get all feedback from everyone here, I reall value the imput. Contemplating my next big project, will be sure to post some progress pics once I start.

Zorchman... Just sent you a PM with some info and links for the figures, Happy Shopping


----------



## BubbaJoe (Jun 27, 2010)

I have to say the work you do is just outstanding...I am inspired to start building one of my own...any links or information of them would be greatly appreciated


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks amazing, I love the level of detail.


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

Your dio is awesome and the details are really cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't mean to sound negative, but if you're donating this to a VW museum don't you think that maybe you should spell Volkswag*e*n correctly on the sign...?


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

54belair said:


> Your dio is awesome and the details are really cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't mean to sound negative, but if you're donating this to a VW museum don't you think that maybe you should spell Volkswag*e*n correctly on the sign...?



“ DON’T MEAN TO SOUND NEGATIVE”……I suppose every forum has one…… as if it REALLY MATTERS ….BUT since you chose to post what I feel is an IGNORANT comment and not PM me with what seems to really bother you. If you really need to know, this was at the customer’s request. I’m more than capable of spelling VOLKSWAGEN. I guess if someone half my age, had 3 x the talent as myself, I would find fault in anything I could but that’s OK!


----------

